# Solo Pygo More Aggressive?



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

I seen 2 videos of finger chasing pygos before, but they were both kept by themselves. Does keeping them solo make them interact more with humans? I know they are less skittish when kept in groups or whatever but I havent seen one in a shoal do that. So what do you guys think? Heres one of the videos.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Wish I could help on this one but I have never kept a Pygo by itself. Thinking about the Terns are you.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Wish I could help on this one but I have never kept a Pygo by itself. Thinking about the Terns are you.


Lol yea I just got done setting up the tank and looking at some pics of terns. I'm not sure if I wanna go with 1 or 3. I want one like the tern in the video.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The only pygo that ever chased my finger lives alone in my 90 gallon tank...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Some guy burned me out here (not suprised) he said he had 2" Serresalmus Holandi so I got two put them in there seperate tanks and they

where both mean little suckers later found out they where just natts maybe bc they feel more vulnerable when by them selfs


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Moondemon said:


> The only pygo that ever chased my finger lives alone in my 90 gallon tank...


Hmmm...I wonder what the reason is. Heres another video I saw. Must be something with solo pygos.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You may want to just get 3 for now and once they start to get some size on them pick the best one and sell the others. With 10 of those lil bastards I am going to need a bigger pond.


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Very interesting footage. Nice flick.

Although I have kept a single pygo back in the days when it was in a shoal of 26 that survived(10 years ago I had a shoal of 26 in a 55g(before I knew how to care for fish) that was over filtrated but it failed miserably), it did end up living with an Oscar. So I have never kept 1 by itself.

However, I did see my single pygo more responsive then my shoal was cause "it" was very hungary. Make them Hungary and they will react IMHO. So far atleast with what i have raised now.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

On a rare occasion I can get 1 of my 3 reds to FOLLOW a finger, not even comparable to those p's. They're more curious as to whats coming up to the tank I believe.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> You may want to just get 3 for now and once they start to get some size on them pick the best one and sell the others. With 10 of those lil bastards I am going to need a bigger pond.


Yea I was thinking that too. I plan on keeping them in a 75 once they get a little bigger but not going to upgrade to a bigger tank so I think I can only keep 1 in it for life. I wish I had a pond but it would probably be too much work maintaining it. But $15 is cheap, can't go wrong with that investment lol.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

The pond I have now is only 65 gallons but has alot of good foot print. I plan on either getting them a 240 tank or 300 or so pond. The pond is easy to maintain if you got the room. My pond is set up in my basement along with my tanks.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> The pond I have now is only 65 gallons but has alot of good foot print. I plan on either getting them a 240 tank or 300 or so pond. The pond is easy to maintain if you got the room. My pond is set up in my basement along with my tanks.


Sounds like the 10 terns you got are going to be living a good life. Good luck with them. Post some pics as they grow.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I will be posting pics and video's as all the new babies grow. I think I am more exited over the baby Wolfs than the terns. The 3 Wolfs are going to be sick when they get bigger. What was nice cause I know Ash is that I was able to hand pick all the babies I got today.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

sleepybuddah said:


> The only pygo that ever chased my finger lives alone in my 90 gallon tank...


Hmmm...I wonder what the reason is. Heres another video I saw. Must be something with solo pygos.





[/quote]

Thats my caribe ! I miss this sucker ! he's the most aggressive piranha I've had


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have vids of my group of rbp coming after me, one after another.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

balluupnetme said:


> The only pygo that ever chased my finger lives alone in my 90 gallon tank...


Hmmm...I wonder what the reason is. Heres another video I saw. Must be something with solo pygos.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=U9IC3tBfmnc
[/quote]

I thought that looked like yours. 
Thats my caribe ! I miss this sucker ! he's the most aggressive piranha I've had
[/quote]


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's a video of me hand feeding him


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I will be posting pics and video's as all the new babies grow. I think I am more exited over the baby Wolfs than the terns. The 3 Wolfs are going to be sick when they get bigger. What was nice cause I know Ash is that I was able to hand pick all the babies I got today.


Wolfs are sick! One of the sickest fish I've ever caught and kept!


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Thats my caribe ! I miss this sucker ! he's the most aggressive piranha I've had

Oh that was your fish lol. I saw the video of him eating pellets too, he's a beast.

Wolfs are sick! One of the sickest fish I've ever caught and kept!

Where did you catch some wolf fish? They're really ugly but cool to see them eat.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

why would u want a solo pygo? There meant to be kept in numbers. the only solo pygo id keep would be a large piraya


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that ternetzi is one of georges fish. pulled fresh out of a river somewhere. hasnt been in captivity for that long, so thats expected.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

marco said:


> that ternetzi is one of georges fish. pulled fresh out of a river somewhere. hasnt been in captivity for that long, so thats expected.


How about this one then. I have had it for at least 2 years and it has always acted this way.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Uncle Jesse said:


> that ternetzi is one of georges fish. pulled fresh out of a river somewhere. hasnt been in captivity for that long, so thats expected.


How about this one then. I have had it for at least 2 years and it has always acted this way.





[/quote]

Nice Tern!


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Uncle Jesse said:


> that ternetzi is one of georges fish. pulled fresh out of a river somewhere. hasnt been in captivity for that long, so thats expected.


How about this one then. I have had it for at least 2 years and it has always acted this way.





[/quote]

Nice fish. He's bigger than those reds.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Dolphinswin said:


> why would u want a solo pygo? There meant to be kept in numbers. the only solo pygo id keep would be a large piraya


Pygo's do just fine solo.
And they definitely seem to develop a more interesting personality going solo and tend to interact more with the owner than a group will.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

They seem have bigger appetites than serras also.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

If i were ever to get rid of my reds im keeping 1 lol


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Caribe, terns and piraya are the only aggressive solo pygos i have seen. never seen an aggressive solo RBP./


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

sleepybuddah said:


> I seen 2 videos of finger chasing pygos before, but they were both kept by themselves. Does keeping them solo make them interact more with humans? I know they are less skittish when kept in groups or whatever but I havent seen one in a shoal do that. So what do you guys think? Heres one of the videos.


LOL thats my video!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Vik took that vid at shark aquarium







I have one from there too, a different ternetzi


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Here are two vids of my Solo Caribe.





  <-------------- Pygo vs Spoon





 <------------- getting fed pellets.

^ lol @ his little dance at 00:50 searching for the pellet.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^ Nice Caribe. He's got the coolest attitude I've ever seen in a pygo !!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

no one else has solo pygos?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I had a solo 6-7" caribe, by far the best piranha I ever kept personalitywise and appearancewise


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

meaniest pygo i ever had was one i got from XXXX , i loved that fish , he was chasing finger and during night i heard him knocking on glass . Too bad i forgot name of guy i trade to , id love to buy him back








So far the one i got one is little sissy , but i as i removed all hiding i hope P will grow up un-shy


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Mine was a crrrazy finger chaser and I hand fed it


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

Very awesome pygo. I am a sucker for size. I love my big rhom, shes personable and unique. However I miss the vibrant colors that pygos have. Im having a hard time deciding whether to start a pygo shoal and grow them out or investing the money and having a big one shipped to me and having a solo pygo...

decisions decisions.....


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

when i had my piraya shoal. they would all follow me wheather i am walking past or try and get them to follow me. 
IMO there is only one way to go with pygos and thats a shoal


----------

